# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ระบบบันทึกเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์ : คุณภาพดี / ราคาประหยัด รุ่น AQ และ AK Series

## kingpp69

ระบบบันทึกเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์ : คุณภาพดี / ราคาประหยัด รุ่น AQ และ AK Series 
ฟรี !! ฟังก์ชั่นพิเศษ !! โชว์เบอร์โทรเข้าโทรออก, แจ้งการบันทึกก่อนสนทนา , ฝากข้อความได้ขณะที่ไม่มีผู้รับสาย , 
ให้คะแนนการบริการได้ขณะจบการสนทนา, ฟังเสียงสนทนาสดได้ทันทีแบบ Real Time 
ระบบบันทึกเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์เพื่อพัฒนาองค์กรฯ และเพิ่มยอดขาย...
 สำหรับบริษัทฯองค์กรฯ หรือหน่วยงานที่ต้องการบันทึกเสียงสนนาเพื่อปรับปรุงคุณภาพการให้บริการทางโทรศัพท์ หรือเพื่อ 
การทำนิติกรรมต่าง ๆ จำหน่าย - ติดตั้ง ในเขต กรุงเทพฯ - ปริมณฑล และต่างจังหวัดทั่วประเทศ ด้วยระบบบันทึกเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์แบบอัตโนมัติ 
...เก็บทุกรายละเอียด...ที่ท่านต้องการ
 ระบบบันทึกเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์แบบอัตโนมัติ รุ่น AQ,AK,AR Series Voice Logger เหมาะสำหรับธุรกิจขนาด SME , ขนาดกลาง 
และขนาดใหญ่ หรือ ระบบ Call Center, 
ธุรกิจซื้อขายหลักทรัพย,ธุรกิจเร่งรัดหนี้สิน,ธุรกิจประกันภัย, ธุรกิจค้าทอง, ธุรกิจที่ต้องการบันทึกเสียงสนทนาโทรศัพท์เพื่อพัฒนาบุคลากรฯ 
และเพื่อธุรกิจ หรือเพื่อตรวจสอบการสนทนาทางโทรศัทพ์ในภายหลัง เพื่อปรับปรุงคุณภาพการให้บริการ หรือ อื่น ๆ 
ระบบบันทึกเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์สามารถใช้งานร่วมกับตู้สาขาโทรศัพท์ PABX เดิมได้ทุกรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ.. 
ความสามารถของระบบบันทึกเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์ 
ระบบสามารถบันทึกเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์เริ่มต้นตั้งแต่ 1 คู่สาย 4, 8, 16, 24,32,64,128 คู่สาย/เบอร์ หรือมากกว่า 
โดยบันทึกพร้อมกันทุกคู่สาย 
รองรับการเพิ่มขยายการบันทึกเพื่อในอนาคต 
บันทึกได้กับระบบโทรศัพท์อนาล็อค 
บันทึกได้กับระบบโทรศัพท์ดิจิตอล 
บันทึกได้กับตู้สาขาโทรศัพท์ PABX ทุกรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ 
บันทึกเบอร์พื้นฐาน 02, เบอร์พื้นฐานต่างจังหวัด, บันทีกเบอร์ TOT, TRUE, TT@T 
บันทึกเบอร์ Ext. ภายใน 
บันทึกกับเครื่อง Line Mobile, เครื่อง Gsm Gateways, เครื่องแปลงสัญญาณมือถือ 
บันทึกกับระบบ Call Center 
เป็นระบบ Stan-alone สามารถทำงานได้โดยไม่ต้องต่อ PC มีฮารด์ดิสก์สำหรับเก็บข้อมูลได้โดยตรง 
อุปกรณ์สามารถเข้าสู่ระบบเพื่อดึงข้อมูลโดยผ่านทาง LAN( Local Area Network) หรือผ่านทาง Internet , 
อุปกรณ์จะเก็บข้อมูลที่มีประโยชน์ เช่น วัน/เวลา, ระยะเวลาในการคุย, คู่สายเบอร์โทรเข้า และคู่สายที่รับ 
สามารถเรียกเสียงฟังสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์แบบสดได้ทันทีโดยผ่านโปรแกรมแบบ Real-Time 
สามารถส่ง อีเมล์เพื่อแจ้งเตือนหรือส่งไฟล์เสียงที่ต้องการให้ได้ทันที 
สามารถกำหนดเงื่อนไขการบันทึกการสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์ได้หลายระดับ เช่น บันทึกบางช่วงเวลา, บางคู่สาย หรือ ไม่ต้องบันทึกทั้งหมด 
สามารถแสดงข้อมูลการโทรในรูปแบบกราฟได้ และ export ไฟล์เป็น Excel ไฟล์ได้ 
สามารถแบ่งระดับการใช้งานของ user ได้หลายระดับ 
คุณสมบัติเด่น เรียกฟังเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์ผ่านระบบ LAN ภายในได้ทันที...มี Software ใช้งานง่ายทั้งภาษาไทยและภาษาอังกฤษ 
ฯลฯ 

ฟรี ฟังก์ชั่นพิเศษ !!! เพิ่มเติม ที่ระบบบันทึกเสียงสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์แบบอัตโนมัติสามารถทำได้ 
โชว์เบอร์โทรเข้าโทรออก 
ฝากข้อความเมื่อไม่มีผู้รับสายโดยตั้งช่วงเวลาได้ 
การแจ้งเตือนเพื่อแจ้งการบันทึกก่อนสนทนา 
มีระบบให้คะแนนเมื่อจบการสนทนา 
มี Server ในตัว 
ตัวเครื่องเปิดปิดอัตโนมัติเมื่อไฟดับ 
สนใจสินค้า : สอบถามข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม / ขอใบเสนอราคา / ขอโบว์ชัวร์สินค้า / สั่งซื้อสินค้า 
Contact Us : ฝ่ายขาย 02 521-4549 Auto 

ฝ่ายขายและบริการ 
บริษัท แพลนเน็ท แปซิฟิค จำกัด 
เลขที่ 19/395 ซอยพหลโยธิน 54 
แขวงคลองถนน เขตสายไหม กรุงเทพฯ 10240 
โทร. 02-521-4549(Auto) แฟกซ์ 02-521-4558 
เวลาทำการ: 8:30 น. ถึง 17:30 น. (จันทร์ - เสาร์)

----------

